# What can I do with poc choi?



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I need some ideas. I got a big bunch of poc choi in my CSA box this week. Last week there was also a similar veggie (I think it was fun choi), and I used that for dumplings, so this week I'd like to do something different.

Anyone have suggestions?

Thanks!
~Nick


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you mean bok choy? Make a stir fry- add some water chestnuts, bean sprouts, snap peas, etc, some oil, soy sauce, and throw onto some rice.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Nope, the veggie report from my CSA says "poc choi" and it doesn't look quite like bok choy -- similar, but the leaves are lighter in color and ruffly, almost like a lettuce.

I should also say I'm not a huge fan of stirfries. I figure if worst comes to worst that's what I can do with it, but I'd rather do something else. It's also a huge bunch, would make WAY more stirfry than we would eat, especially if there were other veg added in.

Thanks!
~Nick


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

I googled it, and it looked alot like baby bok choi. You could steam it with garlic. Put it in a cole slaw or add it to anything you might add a green or cabbage to. It might be good in curry, soups, or cassaroles. What about a risotto or a tomato sauce? Use in place of spinach in a spinach cream sauce to go over pasta or as a sandwich dip? Saute with onions and garlic, blend with cream cheese, spread on toast, and melt cheese on top for a crustini (sp?). Get creative and see how many of your regular meals you can add it to to see if it enhances the meal.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Saute it in bacon grease, with sliced onion! Mmmmm


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eightyferrettoes*
Saute it in bacon grease, with sliced onion! Mmmmm

Ooo, now there's an idea I can get behind. After all, everything tastes better with bacon grease. What would you serve this with, beans and rice (like collards?) or...just eat it on its own?

Melissa, a coleslaw is also a good idea. I love coleslaw but haven't eaten it in a long time (DS had a bad, bad reaction to it a long time ago, and I've been gun shy ever since). Mmm...now that sounds yummy.

Thanks, y'all! I knew I could come here for great ideas.

~nick


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Beans and rice kicks culinary butt, huh? I tend to just have rice & scrambled egg with it... we eat too many eggs around here.









We have a CSA in our area, but the waiting list is soooo long. Went out there last summer to check it out. I am insanely jealous of you CSA stockholders :LOL


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eightyferrettoes*

We have a CSA in our area, but the waiting list is soooo long. Went out there last summer to check it out. I am insanely jealous of you CSA stockholders :LOL










This is our first year, and I'm loving it. Last week I said "It's like Christmas every Thursday!" I like that not only does it give us a good chunk of our veg for the week, and give us lots of delicious and wholesome greens and stuff (I mean, you can practically see the vitamins and goodness radiating from them), but it's a challenge for me, cooking stuff I'm not too familiar with or finding new ways to cook the old faves.

Did you put yourself on the CSA waiting list?

~Nick


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

we live in China, and this sounds like a vegetable we eat often.
here's how we do it:

Keep all the leaves on the stalk (trim end if it's too dry or extends much past the bottom leaf)

Wash it well (we soak in salt water...a Jewish thing--gets out the bugs and worms--you'd be surprised!) set on paper towel to dry.

Take like 4 or 5 or more cloves of garlic and slice each clove up, the short direction (to make round discs).

Heat up a couple Tbsps Olive oil in a wok over med-low heat. Throw in the garlic and stir. When about half of the garlic is tan (not brown, more like a buff-chamois color) throw in the green vegetable. Using 2 wooden spoons or something, toss the veg. in the oil like you're tossing a salad, to coat with oil. Add some sea salt, maybe 1 teaspoon. Keep tossing to pull up the garlic, so it doesn't burn. The garlic will distribute in the leaves as the veg. cooks. When it's very very wilty and has decreased in size to like a little tiny bowl, it's done. You can add just a *touch* of soy sauce if you like while it's in the wok.

The green veg. has got such a strong flavor you don't need much. We eat a little bit of it on rice. Really good-for-you dinner. We have it like once a week. enjoy!


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

nak

No... we JUST found out that we are going to be able to stay another few years... last summer, we figured we'd be gone before the list got to us. Maybe this year!


----------

